# Expobar G10 - opinions please



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience of the Expobar G10 (the latest model, with three boilers and a PID)? It's on our shortlist for a small coffeeshop venture, but there is very little info on it on the internet.

Any advice appreciated.

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK JP

How many drinks per hour are you hoping to serve?

Will you be drawing much hot weater from it for Americanos or tea as well?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi!

Not sure about drinks per hour exactly, but 100 per day would be the minimum that would enable a sustainable business.

I want to be able to offer a house blend plus single origin espressos, so temperature control and stability is important, as is the ability to pre-infuse. Unfortunately, cash is limited, otherwise I would just go for a LM FB80 or suchlike.

Cheers,

JP


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

hi perhaps this link will help................. http://expobaraustralia.com.au/index/modules/load/Catalogue/page/coffee_machines/category_id/5/menu/2/product_id/73


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

redricks said:


> hi perhaps this link will help................. http://expobaraustralia.com.au/index/modules/load/Catalogue/page/coffee_machines/category_id/5/menu/2/product_id/73


Thanks - I've seen that.

Looking for someone who's used one, really - want to know how they perform in the real world.

Cheers,

JP


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's from the same stable as the Crem Diamond range, so should be a good sturdy m/c Crem Diamonds have been available in the UK for about 2 years.

Each group head & heat exchanger has its own heater element, with PID control. The boiler supplies hot water & steam.

Spares & servicing should be easy to arrange, as Crem & Expobar parts are interchangeable.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

jjprestidge said:


> Hi!
> 
> Not sure about drinks per hour exactly, but 100 per day would be the minimum that would enable a sustainable business.


There was an article the other day and someone was talking about this. Knowing how many drinks per day is not important. Knowing how many drinks per hour is very important. You might plan on selling 100 drinks in a day but in reality that's 50 between 8:00-8:30 and then 50 from 12:00-13:00 and hardly any the rest of the day. You'll need a machine that can knock out loads of drinks at peak times and keep up with demand. Can't remember where I saw the article now. Was quite informative.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum

We can certainly help you with your G10 3 boiler quest!

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/expobar/expobar%20group%202%20G10%203%20boiler

As a forum member you will be automatically entitled to a discount on top of any offers. Any questions just PM

Coffee Omega



jjprestidge said:


> Does anyone have any experience of the Expobar G10 (the latest model, with three boilers and a PID)? It's on our shortlist for a small coffeeshop venture, but there is very little info on it on the internet.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks all. Coffee_omege - I will be in touch when the time comes - cheers!

JP


----------



## Hajj Mahmud (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello JP,

I have had a G10 triple-boiler, 2 group for one month now, prior to installing it in our hoped-for new business, we have used it a some events and to be honest, at home.

Very impressed with the brew-group PID temperature control in comparison to my heat-exchanger machines. I have changed both my grinding (much finer), reduced the dose and tamped lighter and get an even mellower and more delicious espresso than what I had already been pleased with from my Futurmat and Faema machines.

Very important to me is the power management system that keeps the current draw at or below 3kW - by switching seamlessly between main and group boilers.

My first use was serving over 100 coffees in the space of about 2 hours. Ample steam, stable brew group temperature. I'm happy.

Machine looks are very simple, the back is particularly plain, just a big expanse of stainless steel - wants some kind of graphic I think.

Only looked inside once, when it was delivered and was quite impressed with build quality.

Not at the machine or manual now but from memory the group boilers are 1.5 L each and that volume makes a big contribution to the temperature stability.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice response to a four year old thread!


----------

